# Please I.D. these little guys...Thnx



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

I saw these in a book I was looking at but I was doubtful as to what they had them identified as...






































Thanks!!!


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Pictures aren't showing up


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

How about now????


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

D. biolat
E. azureiventris (now I think it's Cryptophyllobates)
D. imitator yurimaguensis 

I could be wrong, but those are my thoughts.
j


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Did the book call them imitators? They look like what the Professional Breeders Series book ID them as.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This seems a bit out of context.... Are these pics from the wild (and if they are, where?) or are they from captive animals? Except for the last, which looks like Cryptophyllobates (Epiped.) azurieventris, they are all thumbnails.... of forms rare/advanced if at all present in the US hobby.

My guess on the first might be D. imitator yurisomethingorother but can you really tell without seeing the color of the tad or knowing its call/behavior? The second and third looks like lamasi panguana.


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

#1 Is stated as Biolat (Unknown)
#2 Is also Biolat (Madre de Dios, Peru)
#3 Is listed as Epipedobates Azureivenentris (Unkown)
#4 Is listed as Imitator Peru 

The book doesn't state if they are wild or captive animals.

The title of the book is "Reptiles & Amphibians of the Amazon" by RD and Patricia Bartlett.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I have that book as well, and the D. biolat are supposedly CB and were from a private collection. The rest are from the wild.
j


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The biolats look really similar to the panguana lamasi! I was comparing the pics off fantasticus.net where the panguanas show similar patterns on the back and legs.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

They are still not showing up for me...


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Amphibianfreak: 

I was asked to remove the pictures for copyright reasons....as I took some pictures from a book that I stated above.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay.


----------

